# Trying To Gain Weight After Losing 2 Stone To Colitis



## kopite1466867953 (Jan 8, 2009)

Just been diagnosed with Colitis over Xmas, I have lost 2 stone in weight

Feeling better now but keen to put my weight back on

I cant touch milk so the protein drinks are out in afraid

If someone can help with what foods I should be taking

Im back training 3 times a week

Height 6 ft, current weight 12 4lb

Thanks In Advance....

Skinny Kopite..... not for long hopefully .....


----------



## tedjoc (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi mate, I was diagonised with colitis about 6 years ago now. I found once it was under control with the meds that I could go back to my normal diet and return to my old weight, and I even managed to return to boxing. I guess it depends on how severe your colitis is. If you have any questions just send me message.


----------

